# Value of backhoe?



## norcalfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Once again I need help in my search for farm equipment. I asked previously about a Bolens tractor with backhoe attachment and was cautioned to stay away and so I did. 

For the past two months or so I have been looking at a Case backhoe 580ck. It is about a 1970 gas with shuttle shift. It is pretty beat up and needs a lot of maintenance. As it is right now it starts right up and the hydraulic pump works great. Tires are older, rear still have some time left on them. Everything works well on it but most hoses will need to be replaced as well as a full tune up. Much of the glass on cab is broken.

I'm new to equipment so I'm unsure on the value. Most comparable backhoes I see out there are selling for $4500 - $5000 but are typically in better shape. I had a friend come and look at it and told me to offer the guy an amount that I feel is insultingly low. Please tell me what you would value this at. I know it is hard being unseen but just picture fully operational needing maintenance and beat up. 



Thank you!


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

norcalfarm said:


> I know it is hard being unseen but just picture fully operational needing maintenance and beat up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


That's an oxymoron right there.

How capable are you to replace a hydraulic pump or do any of the other work on this thing should it fail.


They sure have changed in design since the 80's...
http://www.machinerytrader.com/list/list.aspx?ETID=1&Manu=CASE&Mdltxt=580CK&mdlx=exact


----------



## norcalfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm perfectly capable of doing most maintenance and repairs. If something like the hydraulic pump or transmission went out, it would definitely take some research and perhaps help from a friend. I am not a mechanic but have a job where I am responsible for most repairs on the vehicles that I operate so I have a general knowledge. Biggest issue might be having the right specialized tools until I invest in the ones that I need. 

Compared to the listings on that site we are already talking much lower asking price. My friend told me to offer $1000??? He know his stuff but is also always trying to work a deal as low as possible while I am not the type of person to try to screw somebody. I would rather give the person what it is worth and not insult them.


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

The backhoe alone, off the tractor, would be worth at least $1500 if the cylinders don't leak. Not a big fan of the case gas engine. i had a gas powered construction King that would barely get out of its own way but the positive end of it is that a gas engine is much easier to work on when it breaks. You'll just have to learn how to pull yourself around with the bucket


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Buy it as cheap as you can, do what you want done and get rid of it. Don't fix anything that doesn't break because no matter what you do it isn't going to be worth what you put in it.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

norcalfarm said:


> My friend told me to offer $1000??? He know his stuff but is also always trying to work a deal as low as possible while I am not the type of person to try to screw somebody. I would rather give the person what it is worth and not insult them.


I never get insulted when someone makes a low offer on something. I can always counter offer higher or say no. And you never know until you try. The owner might think it is worth $500 and snap up your offer, and be glad to be out from under it. 

OTOH, if you have enough money ready to offer more, you might go looking for one worth more.


----------



## Rootdigger (Jan 26, 2011)

I inherited that same model, 1972, when I bought the ranch for free. I have spent more time...FAR more time... under the hood than in the seat and that is saying a lot since I built my own house. The parts alone and endless replacement of leaking fluid have exceeded $2500. That is 2 weeks rental for a modern machine that someone hauls off and is their headache and environmental disaster.

I am near you, if you can figure out how to get it off my ranch I will give you the exact same machine in diesel with a 17ft extendahoe with a bunch of new parts for $500.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We had one that sounds like its twin!! Need this, needed that, but worked OK if you did evrything just right, though it leaked oil. Then it need more and needed it again...... sold it for $2500 bought a ford 555A in great shape for $9000. Night and day difference.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

norcalfarm said:


> I'm perfectly capable of doing most maintenance and repairs. If something like the hydraulic pump or transmission went out, it would definitely take some research and perhaps help from a friend. I am not a mechanic but have a job where I am responsible for most repairs on the vehicles that I operate so I have a general knowledge. Biggest issue might be having the right specialized tools until I invest in the ones that I need.
> 
> Compared to the listings on that site we are already talking much lower asking price. My friend told me to offer $1000??? He know his stuff but is also always trying to work a deal as low as possible while I am not the type of person to try to screw somebody. I would rather give the person what it is worth and not insult them.


It's probably worth $2k in scrap value. I know nearly nothing is manual anymore, but I be a bit worried about and older hydro transmission. Good used backhoes usually get gobbled up quick. Wonder why this one has been setting around for several months?

I have a 67' ford, but it has a manual clutch/trans and is gas. It works good but is a bit sloppy and needs some bushing and hoses replaced. Having the gonzo loader, is what it is all about.

Are you looking for one of a job or two, or are you planning on keeping one?

Start a low offer, if you want. He'll counter with something else, that you can decide on, or not. No one gets _screwed_ on the price, if you both agree.

$3500 IMO. I see some listed for nearly $8k, from that year.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I knew a guy that had lots of money, but didn&#8217;t take care of his stuff. He had a backhoe 3 point hitch. He said I could have it and he&#8217;d bring it up on his next trip. I wanted it and was afraid he&#8217;d forget or change his mind, so I drove the 300 miles to his place. 
Most of the hyd hoses needed replacement and a couple cylinders were badly pitted. Once I got it apart, I saw that the bushings needed replaced. So I stripped it down, sand blasted it, replaced the bushings and pins, got new hoses and bought a couple hyd cylinders. I had the two cylinders that swing the rig side to side, rebuilt. Primered and painted it. It is a Long 1600A, I think. Then I replaced the O rings in the control valves. I had to buy a hyd pump to power it.
I may have been able to buy a nearly new backhoe for what I had into this one, money, labor, going to get parts, etc. But, it is like new and still works fine. With that said, you can put a lot more time and money into junky equipment, but if you can do the work, you&#8217;ll know what you&#8217;ve got and it should last like new.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

I got out of College in 1976 & worked for a local construction company. We had [3] 580 Diesels and one gas 580. They were good machines in their day and the Diesel was the better machine. I think a newer machine will provide a better work to wrench ratio.


----------



## norcalfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you for all of the input. I ended up buying it but for a price that if it doesn't work out, I should be able to scrap and get my money back. The reason that it sat so long was because the owner is out of the area. Got it to the house today, tomorrow I will start replacing fluids, filters, and a few hoses. It ran pretty well today on the short drive to my house until I encountered water in the fuel tank.


----------

